# Yet another muscle bike question "Free Spirit Springer"



## KingOBO (Oct 6, 2017)

Happy Friday!  Any professors of Free Spirits around?   Any info on this bike would be greatly appreciated.  Also where is the serial number located.


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

This bike actually crosses up between muscle and BMX, very nice I'm not sure what company built those bikes Murray maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

Might of started life as an MX1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 7, 2017)

I believe this bike should have black cross bar MX bars. Check the rear drop out for the serial number.


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

Sissy bar probably had springs too? My friend had a similar bike with the same springer fork he bought at our local Western Auto Circa 1973 or 74!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 7, 2017)

here’s the one I had this summer. I think it originally came with plastic covers along the bars too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 7, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> View attachment 688654 here’s the one I had this summer. I think it originally came with plastic covers along the bars too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The one my friend bought actually had a faux plastic gas tank and number plate on the handle bars bi-centennial colors of course, well everything was that motif during that timeframe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingOBO (Oct 8, 2017)

No serial number at least that I could find on the rear dropout, I did find a possible date on the seat but doesn't necessarily date the bike.  Still looking


----------



## KingOBO (Oct 8, 2017)

Here are both sides


----------



## KingOBO (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## KingOBO (Oct 8, 2017)

Wait! What about this?  Decoder rings go!


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 9, 2017)

The steering tube number is the serial. 502 45727 is the model. I found a 45728 in the 77 wishbook but it has a different frame


----------

